# Cape San Blas report



## JWARE (Apr 17, 2009)

Got here on Sun. and staying for 2 weeks. The weather S/M was not good. The winds were 20 30 mph tues but still managed to kayak fish the bay around the st. park grass flats, caught 1 keeper flounder 2 spanish and 10 undersized trout 12- 14in. Wed I went out on The Fishin Express(a party boat out of Pt.St. Joe marina) I was very pessimistic 'cause of past experiences but we were put on fish,too bad snapper season doesn't come in till jun1 cause we killed the red snapper I had 3 keeper sized and out of 16 people atleast 30 were caught, they had one over 20lbs, caught some grouper(no keepers) and alot of beeliners and trigger fish(normal party boat fare). I took my spinning rod w/ a big jig on the boat and before we left to go in a good cobia cruised by and I got a cast to it but it wasn't hungry.Today the weather was perfect and the gulf was fairly calm.I put the yak in and went out @200 yards and fished my way in. Caught 1 blue and several spanish but the best was a 3' blacktip on a gulp 4" jig, he pulled me around for about 5 min and got him right up next to the yak before he cut off.After that I fished from the beach w/ my wife and we caught dinner, 3 nice pompano and one good sized whiting. To top off an already great da y, we watched a bald eagle pick up a fish off the beach! To all of you comming down this month it will only get better!r!


----------



## Mak-n-Memories (Apr 17, 2009)

great report and hope you enjoy the rest of your vaction


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 17, 2009)

Nize.  The wind blew too hard for me that last time I was there.  My daughter wore the cats out from the beach though and had a blast.


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 17, 2009)

How's the RV camping down there? Would love to camp and fish.


----------



## Randy (Apr 17, 2009)

I'll be there most of the week next week along with about 50 other yakers.


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 17, 2009)

Randy said:


> I'll be there most of the week next week along with about 50 other yakers.



Real Men Surf Fish!

Hope y'all have a blast Randy.


----------



## JWARE (Apr 17, 2009)

Randy said:


> I'll be there most of the week next week along with about 50 other yakers.



I'm gonna ride down there and see ya'll.
The state park has a great campground for rv and tent camping(all the normal amenities plus great fishing)


----------



## LipRip'r (Apr 17, 2009)

Great report and nice pics!


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 17, 2009)

Paymaster said:


> How's the RV camping down there? Would love to camp and fish.



The State Park is real nice.  There is also the campground at Indian Pass and the campground at Presnell's on the Bay.


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 17, 2009)

Good Deal Thanks!


----------



## GONoob (Apr 17, 2009)

Did you catch Pompano off of sand fleas? Were you fishing out to the ocean or bay?


----------



## JWARE (Apr 17, 2009)

GONoob said:


> Did you catch Pompano off of sand fleas? Were you fishing out to the ocean or bay?



used fresh shrimp on the gulf side.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Apr 17, 2009)

That is about the only place I care to surf fish. Last time I was there we were catching slot sized reds, pompano, trout, and whiting from the stump hole.


----------



## Timbo 66 (Apr 18, 2009)

I cant wait until july I will be there for one week. Thanks for the report.


----------



## GONoob (Apr 18, 2009)

Parker Phoenix said:


> That is about the only place I care to surf fish. Last time I was there we were catching slot sized reds, pompano, trout, and whiting from the stump hole.



Wheres the stump hole?


----------



## Turk (Apr 18, 2009)

As you go out onto the cape you'll come to some large rock barriers on either side of the road. The canoe/kayak landing on the bay is on the right, and the "stump hole" on the gulf side.


----------

